# Leak Resolution?



## Tampa_Leak (Dec 2, 2009)

Had patio enclosure replaced in may of 2009
Tie-in (directly to fascia) leaked in many places
Contractor came out and installed a partial 6" flashing along tie-in
Tie-in still leaks in numerous spots along 22' ft
Roof slope is very shallow
Slower/longer rainfall produces more leaking
spraying water from hose along bottom 2' of shingles produces same leaks
I'm a homeowner, not a roofer
My guess is that water is hugging shingles and running behind the drip-edge then leaking along fascia. Any suggestions on how to remedy would be appreciated.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Pics don't work. 

If the roofer gave you a warranty, call a lawyer and have the roofer pay to fix the problem.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

What Grumpy said is 100 %... However If you wanted to fix it , you would need to Strip 'er , an go Full Ice /H2o ... OR do a 2 Ply Bit-Mod Torch / Peel Stick over low slope...


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

need pictures,sounds like the panel closure at the end by the fascia may need to be done better,but without pics,it`s hard to say


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Whats the pitch??


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

Before install a new roof of any type, have an experienced roofer inspect your existing leaking roof to determine the cause of the leaks.


----------

